# car accident/which type of solicitor to get.



## poorme (6 Feb 2011)

Hi all
May seem a bit silly,but husband was in a road accident and im trying to find out which type of solicitor to get,im just tired with paper work and looking after him at the moment i cant google anymore,im preferably looking for no win no fee.If i have a case as it was not his fault then ill just hire one.thanks.


----------



## benhurt1 (6 Feb 2011)

Yellow pages.Most of the ads will tell you if they do personal injury, But before you engage one make sure to ask exactly who pays what regarding fees etc. Check out ratemysolicitor.com also, because some of them are not to be trusted!! There is a name search tool on the site. Good luck!


----------



## Yorrick (7 Feb 2011)

No win No fee doesn't mean that you wont be paying some costs. 
Be careful. Its solicitors you are dealing with !!!


----------



## dereko1969 (7 Feb 2011)

If the other person has admitted liability for the accident you do not need a solicitor. see www.injuriesboard.ie for details


----------



## poorme (9 Feb 2011)

*sorry late reply.*

sorry only get back to this topic now.i did know the catch with the no win no fee bit.just needed a bit of guidance,briefly i asked marion could i post what i wanted to ask in particular, understandably i could not.but am very thankful for her pm.we can hire a solicitor and i just needed to no which type i required thanks all for the advice.


----------



## rescue16 (9 Feb 2011)

poorme said:


> sorry only get back to this topic now.i did know the catch with the no win no fee bit.just needed a bit of guidance,briefly i asked marion could i post what i wanted to ask in particular, understandably i could not.but am very thankful for her pm.we can hire a solicitor and i just needed to no which type i required thanks all for the advice.


 If you are going to injuriesboard.ie make sure you get a solictor I did and man was I glad I did !!


----------



## ice (9 Feb 2011)

rescue16 said:


> If you are going to injuriesboard.ie make sure you get a solictor I did and man was I glad I did !!


 
Why do you say that? I thought the injuries board were an independant body. I thought the idea was that you didn't need a solicitor as it all goes through the injuries board anyway ??


----------



## dereko1969 (9 Feb 2011)

ice said:


> Why do you say that? I thought the injuries board were an independant body. I thought the idea was that you didn't need a solicitor as it all goes through the injuries board anyway ??


 
It is but the legal profession have mastered putting fear into normal people that they won't get what they deserve if they don't pay a solicitor a significant portion of their award for writing a couple of letters.

My mother used PIAB without a solicitor and was satisfied with the amount she was awarded.


----------



## InjuriesBoard.ie (9 Feb 2011)

InjuriesBoard.ie was established in 2004 as an independent statutory body to assess how much compensation is due to an injured person, to reduce the costs and fees involved in the administration of personal injury claims and to reduce the time it takes to finalise a claim for compensation.

The Injuries Board is committed to delivering the same amount of compensation as the Courts but within a faster time frame and without the associated litigation/legal costs.

An injured person seeking compensation can make an application to the Board by phone, online or by post (LOCall 1890 829 121, http://www.injuriesboard.ie/eng/Making_a_Claim/ and POBox 8, Clonakilty, Co. Cork) without employing a solicitor. Our Service Centre operates 8am – 8pm to assist any injured person making an application for a fee of €45.

A solicitor can also make an application on your behalf but in most instances any fees incurred are likely be paid by the injured party and will not form part of the compensation award.

I hope this helps.


----------



## rescue16 (9 Feb 2011)

ice said:


> Why do you say that? I thought the injuries board were an independant body. I thought the idea was that you didn't need a solicitor as it all goes through the injuries board anyway ??


 They are but there is alot involved and is the injuries board not a state agency ??


----------

